

Ask HN: Preventing Starbucks card type hacks - tmaly

What strategies have you employed when creating a system to prevent race conditions like happened to Starbucks where people are able add money to their cards?
======
pizza
Seems like a job for a mutex! Though I'll admit I haven't actually employed
strategies against race conditions in any kind of web context...

------
danielayoub
Use chip & pin.

